# Mounting failed



## itskenney (Jan 22, 2006)

Why does it say mounting failed when I try downloading Itunes from apple.com?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 23, 2006)

Perhaps your iTunes library has been set to use a device that you don't have connected. Go to iTunes --> Preferences --> Advanced and ensure that the iTunes music folder location is on your own hard drive and not on a removable drive.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 23, 2006)

i think he means the disk image not mounting.  what version of itunes did you download, and what mac os do you have?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 24, 2006)

What system do you have and what OS?  I had the same issue when I upgraded my father's Power Mac G5 tower from 10.3.3 to 10.3.9.  I found out thanks to Software Update that I needed to apply a firmware update and once it was applied, I was able to mount the disk images.


----------

